# What is a warranty worth



## Foxtrot (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi 
I had the injector warning light come on & booked it into AMC Chelmsford to remedy, I didn't have the NBG insurance based warranty for the 3rd. year cover with me but nonetheless thought that the limited FIat warranty that covers engine & gearbox would suffice. 
When I returned to collect the vehicle I was presented with a £90 bill & told the limited warranty did not cover "diagnostic" investigation. 
I had to pay to get my vehicle back & then took this up with Fiat who told me the same. I then submitted a claim to NBG who rejected it for the same reason. 
What actually happened is the warning light came on, the garage connected the vehicle to the computer (which would be the first action on any fault), reset the injector warning light also a fan fail that I had no indication of, then downloaded the latest version of the management software. 
I am baffled how when a warning light comes on this is diagnotic, are they recommending one ignores them until a fault occurs? 
Obviously there were known "bugs" in the older software & there was no fault in reality. 
My point is, I did not ask them to diagnose something that I perceived as a problem, I had a genuine problem that the handbook advises immediate action on & new software was downloaded. 
I thought I had a comprehensive 3 year warranty but the more dealings I have with Fiat the less likely I am to ever buy another. 
The very fact that the motorhome market only gets commercial warranties whereas Fiat cars get a much better warrantry is a disgrace considering the low mileage covered by motorhomes, mine has done under 9000 miles. 
Anyone else had a similar experience


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can't help with your experiences, except to offer sympathy, it amazes me that when a Mh is built onto a van chassis they seem to have so many problems, but the base vehicle manages fine being driven like hell all day long over loaded, abused etc, with hardly a problem, so how come a little light duty seems to bugger them up so fast, is it that we are getting Monday morning or Friday afternoon vehicles from the manufacturers, surely not, but I must assume that we just don't drive them hard enough, but if you drive a MH hard, then the hab bit's really would fall apart.

Kev


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

If you mean an insurance backed warranty the answer to your question is 'not the paper it is written on'.


----------



## Hymer1942 (Oct 13, 2009)

*agree*

Must agree, I would rather have the cost of the insurance warranty deducted, because it seems whatever goes wrong is not covered.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

My recent diagnostic charge was as much as repair to a driveshaft so had to pay difference.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I had a similar thing in France, but only cost me 46 eurwotsits. Never did find out what the problem was, :?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Foxtrot said:


> Hi
> I am baffled how when a warning light comes on this is diagnotic, are they recommending one ignores them until a fault occurs?


The radio control systems I used to work on had extensive self testing and monitoring. These reporting systems are no more reliable, and in many cases less so, than the systems they monitor. It was common to have a log of reported alarms but on checking the system they were found to be working correctly.
I think the first action the garage takes is to check the EMU fault codes and then reset them and see if they occur again. Not very scientific but the costs to the customer of replacing items which have apparently thrown up a fault code, which in fact having nothing wrong with them, doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Kev, from my discussions with a well known Grimsby based manufacturer the problem lies when you get your well built chassis and attach it to a well built habitation bit! some of the problems start when trying to marry up electrical powered parts that need to operate using 3 different power ratings, and then add LPG powered equipment that also needs 3 different electrical ratings and the trouble begins!

If you look at where all the bits are manufactred it is one big multi nation jigsaw! I have had the comment " With all the bits on them it's a wonder a modern motorhome gets off your drive at all!"

But having said all that I wouldn't trade my Grimsby built jigsaw for one made anywhere else!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Given that your handbook advises that you take it in for examination straight away, and you did this within the Warranty period, is it possible you may have a claim for an "Unfair Term and Condition of Contract"?

It seems Unfair to me, so If it happened to me I'd contact these people
http://www.consumerdirect.gov.uk/
and seek their advice.


----------

